# Huntington Hilton HOCARS Spring Slot Car Show and Swapmeet



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Got this the other day fellas. Who's going? I'll be there at 8 am sharp.


HOCARS Spring Slot car Show and swapmeet is this Sunday


April 18th
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Route 110
Melville, Long Island, New York.
10AM to 2PM $5
early admit 8am $20


Should be a good show with plenty of vendors and old and new stuff alike.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

55 views and no one is going?

Great i'll be the only one there buying everything up!!!

Tom? You coming?? 

I will bring my 37 Ford fleet and we'll figure out what I still need.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, I'll be going w/a few friends. We hang in the lobby & BS for the 10AM
opening.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I LOVE the Huntington Hilton shows and I go every chance I get, since my parents live right up the road, but this one is not in the cards for me... it's opening weekend for the community kids' baseball teams, and we have three boys playing this year. I'll probably see you guys in October and again at the Superbowl Weekend show...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I will look for you Dom.

Rick I will see you in oct for sure.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll be one of the BS'ers in the lobby. See you there Dom.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*I will be there too.....*

I always have fun at this show......:thumbsup:
and I plan on being at Cleveland next week......:wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jason, I'll see you there, good old Bob & Tom too! 
Joe, looking forward to meeting you. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

" I'll be there....I'll be there..just call out my name & I'll be there......"



Neal :dude:


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I'm sure it will be a fine show as usual, looking forward to saying hello to all the HT guys!---Al.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I will be there about 8:30 am and will be paying extra to find some miniature treasures without having to deal with the large mob bumping, shoving and hovering, reaching over your shoulders trying to see what you are looking at and possibly swipe it out of your hands...lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't know how I missed you Dom. I had the name tag on but didn't notice you.

Great show and got lots of goodies!!!

Thanks Bob and Tom.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a good time also. This show was smaller than the Superbowl show, but I still found some pretty good stuff. My favorite purchase was a Tyco US-1 Firetruck with the working bell and lights. Im a sucker for lighted cars.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

It was a lite show, typically, as the weather warms slot fever cools.
Always a good time, honestly did a lot more talking than looking. Tom looked great, & NO, I'm not kissin' up, glad to see you're feeling well. :thumbsup: 
Heard good news for 3 fellow slotters that have been ailing medically,
fortunately all are on the mend. Overheard a hi-rolling collector state his opinion of Northeastern collectors not having a clue. Spoke with quite a few inline guys, apparently a prominent racer w/a few tracks is packing it in to go R/C racing. Met a vendor parting out a lot of nice hi-end stuff. My how
prices seemed to have changed. When I collected T-Jets, my Turquoise
Tow truck was valued @ $225. I had to ask, his price.............$1,500!!!!!
OK, that's local news, please stay tuned for Sports & Weather. 
Hope to get together again in the Fall for the L.I. & Parsippany shows. :wave:
Joe, sorry we didn't hook up, I will PM.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great show ! I was able to p/u most of what I wanted !
:thumbsup:Best of all I was able to reconnect with some old friends !


Neal:dude:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Always good to see everyone.

Didn't really need anything but couldn't refuse buying some stuff. Damn Tom is charming...or...


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

*long island show*

hello fellow slotters,just saying hello to all that were there and if any of you guys had bought from me that you were happy with your purchase and that if i can help any of you with forture needs please contact me and i will do the best to help you out ,thanks again


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

It's always a good show,no matter the size.You get a few hundred slot nuts together and it has to be fun.You go out in the lobby and the other hotel guests think it's a afishing convention with all the tackle boxes holding cars.Joe,next time I'll intro you to Dyno Don. Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> It's always a good show,no matter the size.You get a few hundred slot nuts together and it has to be fun.You go out in the lobby and the other hotel guests think it's a afishing convention with all the tackle boxes holding cars.Joe,next time I'll intro you to Dyno Don. Tom



Absolutly Tom. Great time as usual. I was supposed to go to Dom's today to race but the cleaning girl is here and i'm alone today so I have to stay home till she leaves about 2 pm.


----------

